# Which firm offers personal loans in UAE?



## banaq36 (Nov 9, 2014)

Which firm offers personal loans in UAE?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think they are known as "banks".
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

souqalmal.com

Personal loans in UAE for expats are risky - guaranteed by cheques, and if you lose/leave your job there would be "complications".


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think they are known as "banks".
> Best of luck
> Steve


Coming here and stealing our jokes


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Coming here and stealing our jokes


Its the same question as: 'do these stairs go up as well as down' or 'what time is the midnight buffet'...and they are both real questions on cruise liners....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

When is Expo 2020?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> Its the same question as: 'do these stairs go up as well as down' or 'what time is the midnight buffet'...and they are both real questions on cruise liners....


Americans in Edinburgh (embarrassing as I am half-American): what time does the 1 o'clock gun fire?


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

fat bhoy tim said:


> americans in edinburgh (embarrassing as i am half-american): What time does the 1 o'clock gun fire?


13:00 ... ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatteacher2014 said:


> 13:00 ... ?


Atlantic?
Central?
Pacific?
Eastern?
Mountain?


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Atlantic?
> Central?
> Pacific?
> Eastern?
> Mountain?


Greenwich Mean Time


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Mustii said:


> Greenwich Mean Time


Dependant upon whether the clocks have moved to BST or GMT - easily confused these 'septics'.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Dependant upon whether the clocks have moved to BST or GMT - easily confused these 'septics'.


Most things seem to confuse my continental brethren.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mustii said:


> Greenwich Mean Time


Si the 1pm (GMT) gun actually goes off at 2pm during the summer yes?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Si the 1pm (GMT) gun actually goes off at 2pm during the summer yes?


According to the Edinburgh castle website it still goes off at 1pm irrespective of whatever 'time-zone/shift' it's in - unless of course it's a Sunday when they can't afford the overtime payments for the man to pull the trigger!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> According to the Edinburgh castle website it still goes off at 1pm irrespective of whatever 'time-zone/shift' it's in - unless of course it's a Sunday when they can't afford the overtime payments for the man to pull the trigger!


The RA has been trimmed a bit, you know.

British Army: be the best :second:


----------

